# Manque de mémoire pour l'impression...



## Api (10 Août 2001)

Salut TheBig,
Quelle appli utilises-tu?
Photoshop n'aime pas travailler en mémoire virtuelle, mais si ton disque est partitionné, tu peux rajouter les partitions en disques de travail.
Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que c'est un problème de mémoire, est-ce que tu as un message d'erreur avant le freeze?
Ensuite qu'est-ce que tu appelles une résolution normale, et à combien tu la pousses (je connais pas ce modèle d'imprimante).
Dernier point, tu peux quitter ton appli, et faire un commande+i sur son icône (pas sur un alias), là tu vois un petit menu déroulant, que tu déroules sur mémoire, tu as alors la possibilité d'augmenter la ram attribuée à ton application.
Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## archeos (10 Août 2001)

Pas simple mais : dans le menu pomme, tu double cliques sur applications récentes, sur l'alias de spool  tu fais control-clic prolongé, et tu choisis afficher l'original
simple : une recherche avec Sherlock
dans les deux cas, une fois que tu as l'élément (l'application d'interface de  gestion d'impression en fait) tu cliques une fois sur l'élément Spool, dans le menu fichier du Finder tu vas dans Lire lees informations-mémoire et c'est là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2001)

Salut à tous !
Quand j'imprime des photo en résolution normale je n'ai aucun problème...
Si je passe en haute résolution (Photo RET sur ma HP P1000), mon iMac plante et je peux réinitialiser l'engin.
J'ai un iMac DV600 128 mB ram, 40 gB HDD et la mémoire virtuelle au maximum (990 mb) - le disque virtuel est désactivé...
Je dois probablement augmenter la mémoire qui est allouée au "spool" mais je ne sais pas où aller ...
Une bonne âme pourrait elle m'aider ???
Merci d'avance,
thebig


----------



## Télémac (10 Août 2001)

S"lut

J'ignore pour  la marque de ton imprimante quel est le pilote mais j'ai eu ce pblm avec des epsons et print monitor.

En allouant à print monitor 2500 de mémoire je n'ai plus eu ce message ni de plantage.

Essayes d'attribuer à l'équivalent de print monitor mais pour ta machine plus de mémoire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2001)

Merci Api, Archeos et Telemac......
Si avec tous vos conseils je ne m'en sors pas, c'est que suis vraiment nullose !!!
Je teste tout et je vous tiens au courant !
Merci encore pour votre aide.
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Télémac (11 Août 2001)

En complément d mon propos j'ai aussi augmenté la mémoire d'epson monitor.

Dans la journée je suis sur PC ce qui fait que je cite de mémoire et je viens de vérifier sur mon G4

bonne chance


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2001)

J'ai le même problème : "Il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur votre disque dur pour sauvegarder les données temporaires. Veuillez libérer de l'espace sur votre disque dur"

C'est Acrobat reader 4.0.5 qui me fait ça avec des fichiers de n'importe quelle taille !

ma config : iMac 266, 96Mo, Mac OS 9.0, Epson 740.

J'ai augmenté la mémoire de Print Monitor à 2500 (innitialement à 160!).
Celle d'Acrobat est à 80000...
Il me reste 6Mo de DD. (même quand j'en avais 50Mo, ça me faisait déjà)







Please Help me !


----------



## Télémac (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*J'ai le même problème : "Il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur votre disque dur pour sauvegarder les données temporaires. Veuillez libérer de l'espace sur votre disque dur"

C'est Acrobat reader 4.0.5 qui me fait ça avec des fichiers de n'importe quelle taille !

ma config : iMac 266, 96Mo, Mac OS 9.0, Epson 740.

J'ai augmenté la mémoire de Print Monitor à 2500 (innitialement à 160!).
Celle d'Acrobat est à 80000...
Il me reste 6Mo de DD. (même quand j'en avais 50Mo, ça me faisait déjà)






Please Help me !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Augmentes la mémoire d'epson monitor aussi à 3500 et zapp la pram

@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2001)

Merci pour vos conseils !
J'ai augmenté la mémoire allouée à print monitor et mon problème est résolu.
De plus, je demande à présent les impressions "au premier plan" au lieu de "tâche de fond" quand j'ai des fichiers lourds à imprimer...
C'est plus rapide et j'économise de la mémoire.
Encore merci et bonne soirée...
thebig


----------



## kisco (28 Août 2001)

j'ai augmenté la mémoire aux trucs epson à 10000, ça marche tjs pas.

J'ai pas encore zapper la pram, mais est-ce que avec la version 5 d'Acrobat ça fait la même chose ?


----------



## kisco (28 Août 2001)

je viens de zapper la pram (4 fois), et j'arrive à imprimer en page par page... pas beaucoup mieux qu'avant!
Mon fichier ne fait que 24ko (3pages)
Trop chiant d'imprimer page par page


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2001)

kisko, es-tu serieux lorsque tu dis que ton dd n'a plus que 6 MO de libre ?


----------



## kisco (28 Août 2001)

quand j'ai posté, oui, mais maintenant j'ai 70Mo de disponible.

(je reçoit bientot un G4 733, alors je ferais le ménage à ce moment)


----------

